

Ask HN: Do you like to shop alone or with friends? - sumitmehrotrra

I have been asked to collect feedback on shopping experiences at the mall.
Please fill up this small survey which will take less than 2 minutes.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;TNMFLS2<p>I will share the data post the completion.
======
dre_mc4u
I like shopping alone, but I prefer shopping with friends. Because I can get
genuine opinions from them rather than a hypocritical sales person who just
wants my money. Also, with my friends my bargaining power is strengthened;
they may know other places with lower prices or better quality products. Its a
win-win when you shop with friends!

~~~
sumitmehrotrra
:)

------
sumitmehrotrra
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TNMFLS2](https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TNMFLS2)

